# How to test and change fan fuse



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello again. I have 2 fan codes: p0691 and P0480. I have been trying to locate the fuse for the engine cooling fan and can't find it anywhere to test it and replace it. Can anyone help PLEASE!!! It's a 2016 Chevy Cruze premier LE2 ga sengine


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen II:






And the the fun of it - Gen I:


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Damiand2d (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi am sorry but I have the same problem (same codes)on my Chevy equinox2019 and I saw the fuse Box and is identical like the Cruze 2017. So my question is are those cars same? And what is the name for part because I have to buy it thanks for replying back


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Damiand2d said:


> Hi am sorry but I have the same problem (same codes)on my Chevy equinox2019 and I saw the fuse Box and is identical like the Cruze 2017. So my question is are those cars same? And what is the name for part because I have to buy it thanks for replying back


Compare the part numbers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Damiand2d said:


> Hi am sorry but I have the same problem (same codes)on my Chevy equinox2019 and I saw the fuse Box and is identical like the Cruze 2017. So my question is are those cars same? And what is the name for part because I have to buy it thanks for replying back


The part number for a fuse??? 

The Equinox does share many attributes with the Cruze, especially if you have the same engine.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not a standard fuse Blasirl
It's a fused junction panel. 
The one on top of the battery should be 84509531. The one that's part of the fuse block I don't have the one in the lower fuse boxes number offhand. I'll look for it.


----------

